# transfert d'un site aspire



## JPD (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le manuel d'un appareil sous forme de site web.
Je l'ai aspire sur mon Mac.
Comment faire pour pouvoir le lire sur mon iPad (transfert et lecture)?

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------




JPD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le manuel d'un appareil sous forme de site web.
> Je l'ai aspire sur mon Mac.
> ...




J'ai utilise GoodReader.
j'ai zipe le site, transfere par iTunes dans GoodReaderet dezipe...
Ca Marche


----------

